# soccer in cairo



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

any members interested to wacth the spanish or the english premiere league,also the champions league are coming soon so any members interested we can be watching some matches together


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

hey Zaldy i c that u r not living in Cairo, If u live in Cairo then 4 sure we can meet 4 one of the matches coming soon


----------

